# How do you store your Tig wire.



## Alan H. (Feb 14, 2018)

Interested to know how you are storing your Tig wire. 

I have 5 different Tig wire types and storing it is now a problem.   This problem will grow of course. 

How are you storing yours?  Photos would be appreciated.

EDIT: I have some in plastic tubes, some in plastic bags, and some in boxes.


----------



## dlane (Feb 14, 2018)

Mine stay in the plastic tubes they came in


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 14, 2018)

Alan,
Many guys will glue together 1.5" - 2" PVC with caps on the bottom and a threaded top splitting the distance 2/3 up allowing access to the rod without removing the tube. The tubes can be fixed to the side of your TIG cart in vertical rows.  Mike (zmotorsports) had posted sometime back but I could not find it in search. I'm sure he will chime in, in due time, but you could PM him. He's a hell of a nice guy and will share his set up.
I, like dlane, keep them in the original clear sleeve and on the shelf. I keep a Miller cover over my machine that fits tight and this setup would not work for me.  You could also cut 2" PVC sleeves and slide your clear sleeves storing them vertically on the rear of the machine using a bracket. It boils down to how much rod you plan on buying (size and type).
I carry two sizes of aluminum (40xx and 50xx series),three sizes of steel rod, one size of SS and one size of silican bronze rod.
Some dudes have 15-20 different Tig rods types but I have never had the need to go that crazy. 
Paco


----------



## royesses (Feb 14, 2018)

Made a wood/metal cart and used PVC pipe. Labeled the tubes with Dymo tape.



Roy


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 15, 2018)

You can fabricate something like this. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tig-weldin...et-with-tray-custom-MADE-IN-USA-/350746467624

I like the tubes to open close to mid point allowing access to shorter lengths of used rods. Tray would keep your dedicated wire brushes  handy. You'll need to label them "Alum only, SS only, and Mild steel only. Many of you are probably aware of this but others might benefit from this info. The tubes are available if you choose to buy them. Making them the way I'm describing would require fittings, but if you wanted to save some $$ just use a coupling and bore out the top one end for a slip fit and glue the longer bottom end. The coupling would support the PVC tube by resting on the bracket. A sleeve should be used to prevent  side/end slop if you want the bottoms to float without support. Imagination is your friend. 
Paco


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks Paco, you reminded me of the Rod Guard brand.  I store my stick electrodes in them and I hadn't looked to see if they made Tig wire holders.

I like the way they expose the wire when you open them up for easy picking.   Looks like they'll hang well in a hanger too. 

*Anyone had any issues with the Rod Guard Tig wire holders?*




Even come in purple if that floats your boat!  I am blue man myself:


----------



## bss1 (Feb 15, 2018)

I have used the rod guard holders for my tig rod for the past 10 years. I even have some rod that is ten years old in them and it still looks and welds like new.


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks Brad, 
Now the other question - do you have the purple ones?


----------



## bss1 (Feb 15, 2018)

You know I’m not sure they offered that color back then. The purple does look pretty sporty


----------



## dlane (Feb 15, 2018)

What color does what, standers ? .


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Mar 14, 2019)

I made this to take advantage of this monster miller. 


I’ve since made another 2 tubes.


----------



## Cadillac (Mar 14, 2019)

I used 8’ fluorescent light bulb protectors and cut them in half. Can be found at your local big box stores. Works good, cheap, and I like that their clear to see sizes and wire type.


----------

